# Please Dont Give 5 star to all riders



## Pyogi (Sep 10, 2019)

Let me tell you my story why not to give 5 star to all passengers.
I drive uber since last three years and took almost 4000 ride, but i see some of passengers are so rude and they slam door with all human force, so since last month i tell those crazy passengers to close gently, and they dont like and put negative review which is affecting your ride request.
Just 7 of those people out of 500 effected my rating to under 4.85.
Normally we give all riders to 5 star but make sure who are behaving good in service vehicles only those people deserve 5 star.
Also they are thinking that they are paying us and most of riders dont TIP.
My humble request to all drivers please avoid to give 5 star rating who is not behaving or dont lnow how to use service vehicles.
Any suggestions please reply.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, the North East has a lot of dick wads. So not surprised with the door slamming thing and rating dings.

Here in the SLC, people are as a whole a lot more pleasant.

I would probably be on board driving those dick wads all day if I were driving where you are.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Door slamming is annoying but certainly shouldn’t be the first thing you mention.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

If you're from another country you might find that americans are used to slamming their car doors quite hard due to poorly made and very heavy american cars, in addition to cold weather. I know that in many other countries it is considered disrespectful to slam a car door but it's quite normal here since people are more concerned about making sure the door is even closed before you drive off.

keep in mind that when you do uber/lyft work your car is no longer your personal car it's just a business tool, a cheap unofficial taxi, and will be abused as such. passenger ratings won't help anything here. get two cars if you want to have a nice one but don't expect your uber/lyft car to stay nice, it will end up in the junk yard eventually.



james725 said:


> Door slamming is annoying but certainly shouldn't be the first thing you mention.


if OP is from another country then door slamming can be considered extremely rude behavior, but it's normal in the good old USA



Pyogi said:


> Also they are thinking that they are paying us and most of riders dont TIP.


do not be afraid to discuss how much you are paid for their ride and how much uber/lyft take if the customer mentions anything about money or how much you make, and do not be afraid to make a nice sign saying that you appreciate any tips and uber/lyft do not pay for vehicle expenses etc etc


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Anything that appears to the rider that they are being scolded - they aren't having it. There are little discourtesies we have to deal with all day. Most are not worth it to rate the rider down for. You rate them down - they rate you down. If the door slamming is that bad - make a small label and put it on your doors: "Please close the doors gently - much appreciated."


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Pyogi said:


> Normally we give all riders to 5 star


I don't think that was ever true.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't. 5 stars if you tip cash on Uber otherwise 4 stars. Same for Lyft but they have 24 hours after the ride to tip and for me to leave appropriate FB.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> If you're from another country you might find that americans are used to slamming their car doors quite hard due to poorly made and very heavy american cars, in addition to cold weather. I know that in many other countries it is considered disrespectful to slam a car door but it's quite normal here since people are more concerned about making sure the door is even closed before you drive off.
> 
> keep in mind that when you do uber/lyft work your car is no longer your personal car it's just a business tool, a cheap unofficial taxi, and will be abused as such. passenger ratings won't help anything here. get two cars if you want to have a nice one but don't expect your uber/lyft car to stay nice, it will end up in the junk yard eventually.
> 
> ...


Poorly made and very heavy American cars???

Z Z Z did you just wake up from a 50 year nap?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Poorly made and very heavy American cars???
> 
> Z Z Z did you just wake up from a 50 year nap?


ask your mom



R3drang3r said:


> Poorly made and very heavy American cars???
> 
> Z Z Z did you just wake up from a 50 year nap?


also i went on vacation in mexico two years ago and the door of the nissan cab was so light i nearly ripped it off the hinges when i tried to get out, it literally bounced back in my face and closed itself again


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> ask your mom


I don't have to ask my mom I'm old enough to remember. It's been many years since America has made big heavy cars. The invasion of Japanese cars forced American car makers to change their strategy.
American cars now have Untold number of parts from Asia and other countries.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I don't have to ask my mom I'm old enough to remember. It's been many years since America has made big heavy cars. The invasion of Japanese cars forced American car makers to change their strategy.
> American cars now have Untold number of parts from Asia and other countries.


the cars may have changed but this hasn't changed the behavior of americans, the big heavy doors will be forever ingrained in our culture, just like cowboys and indians, slavery, and the moon landing, people literally teach their 5 year old kids to slam the car door to make sure it's shut until this day, in other countries parents aren't so lazy and don't expect a 5 year old to close their own car door



R3drang3r said:


> It's been many years since America has made big heavy cars.


compare the curb weight of a toyota prius C and a ford c-max hybrid, it's 2500 vs 4000 lbs
same for a regular prius and a fusion hybrid, 3000 vs 4200 lbs
or how about a toyota camry and a ford taurus, 3000 vs 4000 lbs again

ever wonder why toyotas get better gas mileage?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> the cars may have changed but this hasn't changed the behavior of americans, the big heavy doors will be forever ingrained in our culture, just like cowboys and indians, slavery, and the moon landing, people literally teach their 5 year old kids to slam the car door to make sure it's shut until this day, in other countries parents aren't so lazy and don't expect a 5 year old to close their own car door


 I guess I just don't have the same experience in my part of the world and Market. Granted I've only done about 1,200 rides. I don't think I've had more than a dozen people that slammed the door.



z_z_z_ said:


> the cars may have changed but this hasn't changed the behavior of americans, the big heavy doors will be forever ingrained in our culture, just like cowboys and indians, slavery, and the moon landing, people literally teach their 5 year old kids to slam the car door to make sure it's shut until this day, in other countries parents aren't so lazy and don't expect a 5 year old to close their own car door
> 
> 
> compare the curb weight of a toyota prius C and a ford c-max hybrid, it's 2500 vs 4000 lbs
> ...


And what percentage of the total number of cars in the United States are American vehicles. Everywhere you look all you see is foreign cars now.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I guess I just don't have the same experience in my part of the world and Market. Granted I've only done about 1,200 rides. I don't think I've had more than a dozen people that slammed the door.
> 
> 
> And what percentage of the total number of cars in the United States are American vehicles. Everywhere you look all you see is foreign cars now.


your definition of "slamming a door" is skewed due to the american culture of slamming doors all the time

"everywhere you look is foreign cars" slow down there trump-supporter i am pretty sure there's plenty of american cars around, you ever heard of something called a ford f-150 pick-up truck? it's the most popular "car" in america.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> your definition of "slamming a door" is skewed due to the american culture of slamming doors all the time
> 
> "everywhere you look is foreign cars" slow down there trump-supporter i am pretty sure there's plenty of american cars around, you ever heard of something called a ford f-150 pick-up truck? it's the most popular "car" in america.


Trump supporter... When all else fails blame it on Trump. ?

I already figured it out that you had to be some kind of Yahoo driving a pickup truck.
FYI I own an American car. 
Have a nice day?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When you down rate a pax...

They see that and do exactly the same...

Been there... done that...8>O

I rate everyone 5 stars...

Unless rhey are REALLY bad...

Then they get a one star and report...

The monkey doesn't put up with crap..

Butt...I do value my rating lately...

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

james725 said:


> Door slamming is annoying but certainly shouldn't be the first thing you mention.


The same people probably slam their own doors, its must louder inside the car.

Assuming you have over 500 RATED trips

Also each star is worth 0.002

7, 1-star trips you should still be 4.94 or 4.95.

Time for a riot

Lol you gotta be doing something wrong to get that many 1 stars. I got 5 and I earned them all lol


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Trump supporter... When all else fails blame it on Trump. ?
> 
> I already figured it out that you had to be some kind of Yahoo driving a pickup truck.
> FYI I own an American car.
> Have a nice day?


i drive a non-hybrid 4cyl ford fusion MADE IN MEXICO thank you very much, it has 235k miles, ice cold air conditioning, gets 22 mpg and will never die thanks to the ford/mazda 2.5L engine, i just spray paint the rust spots and keep rolling

and yes the doors are heavy


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> your definition of "slamming a door" is skewed due to the american culture of slamming doors all the time
> 
> "everywhere you look is foreign cars" slow down there trump-supporter i am pretty sure there's plenty of american cars around, you ever heard of something called a ford f-150 pick-up truck? it's the most popular "car" in america.


???????

It's a fact that almost every trump supporter, Obama supporter, or Clinton supporter would agree on, especially since the most american cars have shifted primarily onto trucks and SUVs, most Uber drivers and even drivers in general have sedans that are more than likely to not be American made because it's cheaper to maintain with cheaper parts .. not rocket science

There might still be "plenty" of Ford F-150s, but there are way more imports and foreigns on the roads nowadays


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol you gotta be doing something wrong to get that many 1 stars. I got 5 and I earned them all lol


if OP is originally from another country as I have assumed he probably gets a 1 star rating from any trump-supporter just for opening his mouth. welcome to america, nation of immigrants (don't worry about what happened to the native americans).



SFOspeedracer said:


> There might still be "plenty" of Ford F-150s, but there are way more imports and foreigns on the roads nowadays


"way more" as in the majority of vehicles on american roads are STILL from american brands? counting your "light trucks" of course

again with the chicken little sky is falling trump rhetoric here


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> if OP is originally from another country as I have assumed he probably gets a 1 star rating from any trump-supporter just for opening his mouth. welcome to america, nation of immigrants (don't worry about what happened to the native americans).
> 
> 
> "way more" as in the majority of vehicles on american roads are STILL from american brands? counting your "light trucks" of course
> ...


Growing up in the tristate area, if you have a problem with immigrants not sure why you would want to live there lol.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Growing up in the tristate area, if you have a problem with immigrants not sure why you would want to live there lol.


i'm pretty sure trump lives on 5th avenue? born and raised in NYC lel


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

They would have to severely piss me off to get less than 5 stars. I have only done it 3 times in over 3 years. I dont go looking for issues, nor do I kiss ass for tips. I just try to treat everyone with respect. Door slamming is not a down rate for me, people are so used to it they do it out of habit. I am probably jinxing myself, maybe its the clean interior of the car, but pax dont get in and start to eat, vape or drink anything other than out of a bottle with a cap.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I doesnt matter in Chicago area the driver cant see the riders rating anyways. What you can do with a phone call is tell uber you never want to be paired with that rider again. Bad part is you have to stop what your doing and call them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pyogi said:


> Let me tell you my story why not to give 5 star to all passengers.
> I drive uber since last three years and took almost 4000 ride, but i see some of passengers are so rude and they slam door with all human force, so since last month i tell those crazy passengers to close gently, and they dont like and put negative review which is affecting your ride request.
> Just 7 of those people out of 500 effected my rating to under 4.85.
> Normally we give all riders to 5 star but make sure who are behaving good in service vehicles only those people deserve 5 star.
> ...


Just 7 1*s out of 500 would give you a rating of 4.944...

Do the math before you try to BS us with the numbers.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> if OP is originally from another country as I have assumed he probably gets a 1 star rating from any trump-supporter just for opening his mouth. welcome to america, nation of immigrants (don't worry about what happened to the native americans).
> 
> 
> "way more" as in the majority of vehicles on american roads are STILL from american brands? counting your "light trucks" of course
> ...


The only person spilling some dumb trump rhetoric here is you LOL

Only the sworn in bozo the clown responds like this, making off the wall assumptions


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ???????
> 
> It's a fact that almost every trump supporter, Obama supporter, or Clinton supporter would agree on, especially since the most american cars have shifted primarily onto trucks and SUVs, most Uber drivers and even drivers in general have sedans that are more than likely to not be American made because it's cheaper to maintain with cheaper parts .. not rocket science
> 
> There might still be "plenty" of Ford F-150s, but there are way more imports and foreigns on the roads nowadays


I'm backwards. I have an Asian SUV and an American sedan.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I'm backwards. I have an Asian SUV and an American sedan.


Is it a midsize


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I rate all my passengers 1 star. Unless they tip. Or bring along a seeing eye dog. Service dogs always get 5 stars. Emotional support animals get 1 star.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I don't. 5 stars if you tip cash on Uber otherwise 4 stars. Same for Lyft but they have 24 hours after the ride to tip and for me to leave appropriate FB.


This policy by Uber drivers frustrates me. On the rare occasion that I'm a rider, I _always_ tip generously in the app, yet my rider rating is lower than my driver rating. Of course I understand how it works, a rider has fewer rides to spread a negative rating across than a driver.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> If you're from another country you might find that americans are used to slamming their car doors quite hard due to poorly made and very heavy american cars, in addition to cold weather. I know that in many other countries it is considered disrespectful to slam a car door but it's quite normal here since people are more concerned about making sure the door is even closed before you drive off.


This is SO true. I toured around the world. With americans. Everyone gets pissed off when they slam the door. And since I moved here (to the US), I encounter that EVERYONE slams the doors. I don't get it!
But now I understand. Every day you learn something.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> This policy by Uber drivers frustrates me. On the rare occasion that I'm a rider, I _always_ tip generously in the app, yet my rider rating is lower than my driver rating. Of course I understand how it works, a rider has fewer rides to spread a negative rating across than a driver.


If it bugs you that much, carry around cash for those rare occasions when
you ride. I do!


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Pyogi said:


> Let me tell you my story why not to give 5 star to all passengers.
> I drive uber since last three years and took almost 4000 ride, but i see some of passengers are so rude and they slam door with all human force, so since last month i tell those crazy passengers to close gently, and they dont like and put negative review which is affecting your ride request.
> Just 7 of those people out of 500 effected my rating to under 4.85.
> Normally we give all riders to 5 star but make sure who are behaving good in service vehicles only those people deserve 5 star.
> ...


I agree with you, but a lot of drivers are worried about retaliation. Since riders can change their ratings, they can retaliate if they notice their rating dropped. Uber is to blame in this scenario.

Edit: Actually this might be exactly why your rating dropped.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

its like scoring for gymnastics in the Olympics; they all get five stars, less deductions. If none, then 5. Only rate pax on THAT pax, not what some other pax did or didn't do. No lower rating because your feelings hurt there was no tip etc. No deductions if the driver isn't happy with the 'length' of the ride. And please, the deductions because talk too much/not enough. sheesh.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Pyogi said:


> Let me tell you my story why not to give 5 star to all passengers.
> I drive uber since last three years and took almost 4000 ride, but i see some of passengers are so rude and they slam door with all human force, so since last month i tell those crazy passengers to close gently, and they dont like and put negative review which is affecting your ride request.
> Just 7 of those people out of 500 effected my rating to under 4.85.
> Normally we give all riders to 5 star but make sure who are behaving good in service vehicles only those people deserve 5 star.
> ...


Agreed thanks for posting !. I have just over 9000 rides and basically I'm tired of being the guy who has to verify the pax's name.I expect the pax to make eye contact first before opening the car door
Upon pickup the rider must say my name like this.Hello Joe my name is ____ and I'm your passenger. If pax doesn't introduce themself like that its minus 1 point ,any hint of disrespect minus 1 point slam door hard minus 2 points .Late for pickup -1 point and so on.I use to give a lot of 5 stars but I've been through the trenches and am a tough rater.Short airport trip if no cash tip - 1point.Etc


----------

